# Switch SL '05/'04



## Cromm (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

Gibt es, abgesehen von unterschiedlich verbauten Dämfern, irgendeinen anderen Unterschied zwischen den Switch SL-Rahmen von 2004 und 2005?

Danke


----------



## McDaniel (23. August 2005)

Die Geometrie hat sich verändert ... die Winkel sind angepasst worden, da im normalen Switch ja die monstöse Marzocchi 66 verbaut wird.
Abgesehen davon weiss ich gar nicht, ob es das Switch SL in 2005 auch als Rahmenset gibt (abgesehen vom noch teureren limitierten "Moko"). Falls ja und es hat die selbe Farbe wie das Komplettrad 05, dann nimm auf jeden Fall das 04er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (23. August 2005)

Also dass bei den SL Modellen zw 04 und 05 die Winkel verändert wurden wäre mir neu...

Das SL 04 hatte den genialen (ich hatte ihn) FOX FLOAT RL mit größenverstellbarer Luftkammer, wodurch man die Progression verstellen konnte. Der FOX im 05er hat dafär verstellbares PRO PEDAL...
Was jetzt besser ist?!
Ich halte allgemein nicht viel von den bockigen Luft/Plattform Systemen...zumindest für "echtes FR" - Der Vergleich mit meinem DHX 5.0 hinkt vll etwas, aber trotzdem - ein Fully soll doch arbeiten...


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2005)

Hallo - 
ich fahre das 2005 Switch als Special Editon, gewichtsmäßig ist es durch den Luftdämpfer wie das SL. Bin auch der Meinung das an einen reinrassigen Freerider kein Plattformsystem nötig ist.
 
Rocky Mountain bietet 2005 das Switch SL sowohl als Rahmenset als auch als Komplettbike an.

Mein Händler hat mir die Unterschiede zwischen der 04er und der 05er Serie erklärt, kann mich leider nicht mehr dran erinnern, werde aber bei Gelegenheit nachfragen und dann mal Bescheid sagen.

Gruß.
numinisflo.


----------



## Hundeleine (25. August 2005)

Hallo habe mir auch gerade das 04 Modell SL bestellt und so wie ich es rausgefunden habe hat sich bei der Grösse 16.5 die Schrittfeiheit verändert.
Beim 04er Rahmen war es noch 76,..cm und ist jetzt beim 05er 79,8 die anderen Geometrie daten stimmen in den Prospekten aus 04 und 05 sonst kompelt überein. Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon sich dieses Bike(04) als enduro aufzubauen ungefair in dieser komp. Gabel Fox tals rlc 133mm , Kompeltt Xt, Felgen Mavic 819 disc,Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35,  Bremse die große Magura Louise Fr.
Fahre gerne den Berg hoch und dann natürlich wieder kernig runter. (mache aber keine riesigen sprünge, denke mal max. im 1 meter bereich) hatte nämlich da vor das 05 canyon nerve es8(Enduro) das war zwar zum klettern echt super aber leider brach mir bei der ersten Abfahrt gleich die Schraube an der Dämpferumlenkschwinge ab(kein Sprung) : Nun habe ich natürlich keinen Bock mehr auf solche Geschichten. Hoffe das sich das switch SL 04 so eingermassen den berg hochtreten lässt


----------



## numinisflo (26. August 2005)

Du wirst mit den Parts die du anbauen möchtest sicher keine Probleme beim Uphill haben. Was wiegt denn die Gabel die du anbauen möchtest?
An meinem Switch habe ich die Marzocchi Z1 FR mit 150mm Federweg. Da sich die Gabel per ETA absenken lässt sind selbst steile Passagen kein Problem, allerdings nutze ich die ETA-Funktion sehr selten. 
Wie gesagt, den Berg hoch fahren ist mit dem SL kein Problem, aber Berg runter wirst du deine Freude haben!!!  

Gruß
numinisflo.


----------



## Hundeleine (26. August 2005)

Die Talas RLC wiegt 1770g, wollte eigentlich auch lieber Rock Shox Pike Team U-Turn 95-145 war bei meinem Händler aber leider aus. Und hatte dann auch keine lust mehr noch weiter rum zu schauen. Hatte nämlich mitte Februar dieses Jahres denn Entschluss gefasst mir ein schönes Bike zu kaufen und muss leider immer noch wandern. Die gewisse Firma C. hat es sogar fast geschaft das ich mir anstatt ein Bike lieber Wanderschuhe kaufe.
Was sagst du eigentlich zu dem Preis für diese Komp. (3000,- )


----------



## numinisflo (3. September 2005)

Hundeleine schrieb:
			
		

> Die Talas RLC wiegt 1770g, wollte eigentlich auch lieber Rock Shox Pike Team U-Turn 95-145 war bei meinem Händler aber leider aus. Und hatte dann auch keine lust mehr noch weiter rum zu schauen. Hatte nämlich mitte Februar dieses Jahres denn Entschluss gefasst mir ein schönes Bike zu kaufen und muss leider immer noch wandern. Die gewisse Firma C. hat es sogar fast geschaft das ich mir anstatt ein Bike lieber Wanderschuhe kaufe.
> Was sagst du eigentlich zu dem Preis für diese Komp. (3000,- )




Der Preis ist denke ich gut, ich bin nur kein besonderer Shimanofreund.
Die Magura Louise FR ist klasse, ich hatte sie mit den großen Scheiben an meinem letztem Bike dem Centurion und auch an meinen anderem Bike, dem Votec V8 und die Bremse ist sehr geil.
An meinem Switch fahre ich jetzt die Hope M6 und ich bin absolut begeistert von der Bremse.

Die Talas ist mit sSicherheit eine gute Gabel. 

Gruß.

Numinisflo


----------

